# 2166 black smoking and power loss



## dustinjean (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont know how old the mower is i just bought it from a relative a few months ago for really cheap, but its has the 16hp kohler command ohv engine and its the driveshaft model.

Ive mowed my yard with it a few times since ive had it, i think about 3 times and its an almost perfectly flat acre.
But the last time almost immediately up a very small incline it started to bog and black smoke, so i turned the deck off and it still smoked but picked up power just a bit.
So i went and got a new spark plug for it and checked the fuel filter and blew out the air filter and tried it again and no change, so i gave it a rest and pushed the rest of the yard.

I did a compression test cold and it was 70psi and its allways had problems starting cold, do you guys think its about time for a rebuild or could it be something small like a carb adjustment etc. 
I've searched for days and cant find what kind of compression it should have so i dont know if 70 is low or not. 

So give me any suggestions as to what to check or try or test and ill do whatever i need to before i have to pull the motor to get it rebuilt if thats what it ends up needing it also had almost 300hrs i think and i dont think my uncle kept up on the maintenance too good.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Dustin! 

Sounds like it may be a carb. problem. Something along the lines of a stuck or staturated float, stuck float valve, or something else causing an overly rich fuel mixture. 

Do you know much about the history of this machine during it previous ownership? Could have been setting in storage for a long time and the carb is gummed up from bad fuel. 

Another cause can sometimes be an intermittent bad spark. 

Best to start with the basics and ensure you have good fuel, spark, and air. The compression sounds good enough to run on so I don't think that is the cause although it sounds a little low. 

I am sure some others will jump in with some good ideas.


----------



## dustinjean (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont know much about the history and my uncle probably doesnt remember anything on it, but i do know it had been sitting for a while after he bought his scag. 

So it could be time to pull the carb off and see if anythings gummed up but ill try to mess with the adjustment screws first before i pull it all the way off.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i agree 70 psi seems good enough


----------



## dustinjean (Nov 25, 2007)

I went out and messed with it in the garage a bit because its been pouring rain all day, and with messing with the carb adjustments i can get it to start easier now but i have to use choke every time even when hot.
And no matter what it smoked just sitting still so im sure under a load its just going to smoke obviously more esp with the blades engaged. 

And after i let it run for a few minutes at about half throttle to let it warm up i shut it off and tried starting it without the choke on and both tries it just backfired out of the exhaust.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

change the oil if it is black, remove the head from the engine and clean the black crap off of the piston head and head. see if it helps a little, get new plugs and check the gap if you dont want to buy new ones,


----------



## dustinjean (Nov 25, 2007)

ok ill do that this weekend and when i pull the head off does it use a metal gasket i can copper spray and reuse or what?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Smell the oil for the presence of fuel. IF you smell gas, you have a carb problem.
Otherwise, it sounds a lot like a head gasket. Remove the valve cover and run it for a momment. Look for a combustion "whiff" blowing out the side near the push rods.


----------



## dustinjean (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry its been a while because ive been busy, but i pulled the valve cover off and couldnt get it to start but i went ahead and pulled the head and everything looks ok and the cylinder wall doesnt have a single scratch on it and also the oil doesnt have any hint off gas smell to it, and the headgasket doesnt look to be blown out anywhere that i can tell, and the head doesnt show any signs of being blown out either.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thats all good news. I would look at the carb (probably time for a rebuild and good cleaning). Did you check to see if you're getting a good spark? As was already said if your getting spark, fuel and compression it should run.

Keep us posted
Andy


----------



## dustinjean (Nov 25, 2007)

it allways runs but its just allways been hard to start and just smokes and is down on power as of the last time i was going to use it


----------



## rdt404 (Apr 20, 2011)

Clean the carb and set the valves.


----------

